# Confessions



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I *hate* blocking! Not what it does, but actually *doing* it. I have everything necessary for blocking and it never used to bother me. I had a guest room with a double bed. I'd just strip the bed and pin out on a sheet that I'd marked in 1" squares just for that purpose. But then I downsized.

I can't even tell you how many things I have ready to block. I'm not sure that I want to know. Mostly shawls, a scarf or two and all for me. Gah. I'd love to find someone who loves to block and trade work for work...oh, would my knitting life be easier!

Who's next?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Me too!! I have a tendency to pass over patterns that need a lot of blocking to look good! I would rather weave in all the ends than block!!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I would trade blocking for socks....
I HATE sock making andyet love the look and feel of them...

Blocking with wires and pins, on a bed, undusturbed, is like getting the laundry completely finished, folded, ironed and put away, all in the same day..JOB DONE!!! LOL!!

I hate picking up a button band....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I've never, in my life, blocked a knitted project... *blush*
But than I don't use wool either...
I've done a lot of ironing / steaming knitted projects - even if it's not said to be a good idea (usually works just fine) - I never had room to block, so...

PS
I hate ironing and folding also - I usually have piles of laundry, waiting to be ironed and folded and put into place...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

MoMo said:


> I would trade blocking for socks....
> I HATE sock making andyet love the look and feel of them...
> 
> Blocking with wires and pins, on a bed, undusturbed, is like getting the laundry completely finished, folded, ironed and put away, all in the same day..JOB DONE!!! LOL!!
> ...


I would SO trade socks for blocking. I LOVE MAKING SOCKS! That would be heaven!


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Too bad. Because I often see pictures of what would be so nicer and more even works if it was blocked.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I avoid anything that has to have buttons, I do make items needing buttons but even after being knitted they might sit there for days without the final buttons being sewn on. I never block my socks, shame on me....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought those foam mats that join together like a puzzle and do my blocking on those. I used to use the bed too, but I found these are better for my small space. I pin the item on the mat, and then stand it up beside a wall for it to dry. Then the mats store behind the chesterfield when they are not in use. 

I agree with Mireillebc when she says she see pictures of items that would be so much nice if they were blocked. I have looked at some and that is my first thought - it's lovely, but it would be beautiful if it had been blocked.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

IMHO, socks don't have to be blocked, as they shape themselves when wearing it. It's only a matter of them to look nicer if they are for a gift.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

PM me.... maybe we can work something out??


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree, blocking is a necessary evil


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I also have a growing list of items that need blocking! :-( Will trade for wine!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I hate wave in loose ends


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> I hate to weave in loose ends


Lucky me! One of the newer members of out little knitting group LOVES to weave in loose ends and has about finished all of mine. I just have to find the remaining projects for her to finish them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I avoid anything that has to have buttons, I do make items needing buttons but even after being knitted they might sit there for days without the final buttons being sewn on. I never block my socks, shame on me....


Once upon a time, my mother asked me to knit her a be-cabled cardigan.

I knit a cardigan with a dozen different cable patterns all over it. 
I bought the matching buttons. 
I bought the small buttons to go on the inside behind the outer buttons. 
I bought the silk thread to work buttonhole stitch around the buttonholes. 
I bought the grosgrain ribbon to be sewn to the inside of the botton-bands. ...

Then I gave her the package ... for _her_ to do all the sewing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Too bad. Because I often see pictures of what would be so nicer and more even works if it was blocked.


Blocking is not a cure-all. As witness, have a look at both photos of lying LionBrand's Slip Stitch Sampler Throw. It took complaints and nagging from a group of us on KP to get them to add the unposed, flat-on-the-floor shot that can be seen far down on the pattern pages. It is as wonky as my single square (of the six planned).

Yes, if it's a gift, I break my habit and block it. Otherwise, I enjoy the knitting and use the item without ever even considering blocking it. After all, *I* am not flat, so why should my scarves/shawls/hats/afghans/etc. be flat?

I have never considered entering anything I knit in any kind of a competition. For such events, yes, whatever it is needs to be blocked.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Jessica-Jean - no KP'er deserves an end weaving angel more than you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't mind the blocking, it is the floor space it takes up while drying!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Jessica-Jean - no KP'er deserves an end weaving angel more than you!


 How appropriate to call her an angel! She's Angelaine (translation: angel-wool) here on KP. :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

littlebaba said:


> I hate wave in loose ends


Oh gosh, me too! I don't like any of the finishing: blocking, steaming, sewing, weaving in the ends, none of that. :thumbdown:


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once upon a time, my mother asked me to knit her a be-cabled cardigan.
> 
> I knit a cardigan with a dozen different cable patterns all over it.
> I bought the matching buttons.
> ...


GENIUS!!!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I gritted my teeth this morning and wove in ends and sewed on buttons on 3 projects. They are all done now - and NO, they will not be blocked.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once upon a time, my mother asked me to knit her a be-cabled cardigan.
> 
> I knit a cardigan with a dozen different cable patterns all over it.
> I bought the matching buttons.
> ...


Before I left Montreal for Toronto in 1986 (YIKES!!!), I used to knit out of an LYS that had a huge back room and there were one or two ladies who really worked this back room finishing garments for customers. I would pay the shop to finish my garments and that included weaving in ends, sewing seams together and blocking!! Such a shop didn't exist in Toronto when I arrived all those years ago and still doesn't, to the best of my knowledge! :-( :-(


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's where I'm weird...I don't mind stitching together, doing the Kitchener stitch, tucking ends, sewing buttons, etc. It's just the blocking!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lucky me! One of the newer members of out little knitting group LOVES to weave in loose ends and has about finished all of mine. I just have to find the remaining projects for her to finish them.


Don't be fooled by Jessica-Jean. There is no knitting group. She has hundreds of little gnomes in her cupboard doing all this stuff for her.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

They sleep on her stash to keep it under control!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> They sleep on her stash to keep it under control!


Probably. She got the gnome idea from Diane D
:wink:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I *hate* blocking! Not what it does, but actually *doing* it. I have everything necessary for blocking and it never used to bother me. I had a guest room with a double bed. I'd just strip the bed and pin out on a sheet that I'd marked in 1" squares just for that purpose. But then I downsized.
> 
> I can't even tell you how many things I have ready to block. I'm not sure that I want to know. Mostly shawls, a scarf or two and all for me. Gah. I'd love to find someone who loves to block and trade work for work...oh, would my knitting life be easier!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Don't be fooled by Jessica-Jean. There is no knitting group. She has hundreds of little gnomes in her cupboard doing all this stuff for her.


There _is too_ a knitting group!! Drop on by any Sunday!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching..... etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy .... LOL.


Me too!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> .... I never block my socks, shame on me....


I don't understand the need to block socks. Except maybe if they are lace or a gift, but I never do lace socks. My socks always look just lovely when they are finished and I don't think they would look 'better' if blocked. After I've worn and washed them I give them a bit of a 'tug' into shape and hang to dry on my indoor clothes airer, but I wouldn't call that blocking!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Blocking is not a cure-all. As witness, have a look at both photos of lying LionBrand's Slip Stitch Sampler Throw. It took complaints and nagging from a group of us on KP to get them to add the unposed, flat-on-the-floor shot that can be seen far down on the pattern pages. It is as wonky as my single square (of the six planned).
> 
> Yes, if it's a gift, I break my habit and block it. Otherwise, I enjoy the knitting and use the item without ever even considering blocking it. After all, *I* am not flat, so why should my scarves/shawls/hats/afghans/etc. be flat?
> 
> I have never considered entering anything I knit in any kind of a competition. For such events, yes, whatever it is needs to be blocked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There _is too_ a knitting group!! Drop on by any Sunday!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Sooo sorrry for laughing at your predicament. . . but the look on your face (avatar pic) matches exactly with your pouty mood, even though you're smiling! It's just too funny, that's all! 

And to think you went to all that trouble of actually mapping out a grid on a bed sheet for blocking knitted items in the first place, poor dear. 

Haven't read any of the others' posts yet, and since I truly do not have an original bone in my body, I'm at a loss to help you just now. ADHD keeps me up all night, it is now 4:45 a.m., and time for this ol' hillbilly hen to hit the feathers. Maybe I can conjure up a solution for you while sleeping, but no promises.

I do feel for you, though. :XD: Honest, :XD: I really do. :XD: :XD:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Jessica-Jean - no KP'er deserves an end weaving angel more than you!


Amen. And nitey-nite.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


I am afraid that is me too. Life is to short to spend the day cleaning only for the house to get messy again, more dishes, bed to need making again, etc.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I hated the thought of blocking until I saw the effect. My quite nice but a bit on the small side shawl doubled in size and took on a majestic appearance. Since that day I block everything. I even block as I go if I am making pieces that then need to be knitted together, a tip one designer gave me as it makes the stitches so much easier to find and pick up. 

The secret was to buy some lock together floor mats and a really good set of blocking wires and pins. I had to send to the UK for the former and America for the latter! But I am a very happy blocker now.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not a fan of blocking either. 99% of what I make I take to my local cleaners. One of the branches has a woman there that does blocking. Shawls cost around $4.00. Worth every penny to me!!!!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I will weave in ends i exchange for blocking....I can't block on the floor and there is too much going on here to block where kids can get at it. An I hate it almost as much as I hate swatching.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with mireillebec, blocking just makes things more beautiful!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

aquaciser1 said:


> I'm not a fan of blocking either. 99% of what I make I take to my local cleaners. One of the branches has a woman there that does blocking. Shawls cost around $4.00. Worth every penny to me!!!!!!


Lucky you. All our small cleaners send their items to a central cleaner that has no idea how to press let alone block. While standing in the prestigious cleaner close to me I soon realized as she was looking up my item numbers there was no equipment in the place. Should have seen the look on her face when I asked.

My brother's polyester/wool blend suit (he was told was 100% when he bought it) was just fine because the poly had permanently creased his lapel roll lines.

My 100% Nordstrom on the other hand was all wonky since they didn't know how to find the roll line--had to take it home and block it myself--urgh.

Blocking is no big deal if you have the equipment and the space. Don't forget you can speed up the drying process by putting your hand held hair dryer on air (I have a professional vacuum board that makes blocking flat items quick and simple--from being in business for years).

:roll: Bad enough I've been called a "troll" and now a "gnome"--what next a "dust bunny" :mrgreen:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

GrannyGoode said:


> Sooo sorrry for laughing at your predicament. . . but the look on your face (avatar pic) matches exactly with your pouty mood, even though you're smiling! It's just too funny, that's all!
> 
> ...... and since I truly do not have an original bone in my body,......
> 
> I do feel for you, though. :XD: Honest, :XD: I really do. :XD: :XD:


Well someone made a mistake because they left your "funny bone" :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:

SOOO glad messes (to me) are just 'discovery piles'


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I only every block if I have to....and I don't mind weaving in my loose ends.....but I always have a mountain of ironing...in fact when I was having a sort out the other week I reduced the mountain by putting the stuff I have not used for 5 years in a bag for the charity shop.....now I just have to get the bag from the hall to the shop, before I start raking through it!!!!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

I presume 'blocking' is American for 'pressing'?
I only ever press seams (using a steam iron) and everything looks fine to me. I really hate sewing up, though. I did get one of those sewing up gadgets with my Bond knitting machine many years ago but it's completely useless!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Re Handyfamily. I have been knitting for over sixty years and I too have NEVER blocked an item. Maybe it is a European thing. I have however steam pressed items. I grew up in Scotland and we had knitting classes in school and in college in my case.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I am not crazy about blocking either. I do like to weave in the ends. I find it calming and good for watching tv.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


Me too!!!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I bought those foam mats that join together like a puzzle and do my blocking on those. I used to use the bed too, but I found these are better for my small space. I pin the item on the mat, and then stand it up beside a wall for it to dry. Then the mats store behind the chesterfield when they are not in use.
> 
> I agree with Mireillebc when she says she see pictures of items that would be so much nice if they were blocked. I have looked at some and that is my first thought - it's lovely, but it would be beautiful if it had been blocked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lucky me! One of the newer members of out little knitting group LOVES to weave in loose ends and has about finished all of mine. I just have to find the remaining projects for her to finish them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh, wow, Jessica Jean, you are lucky!!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I bit the bullet on blocking and now bring them to the dry cleaners to do it. They always do a better job than I can.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

owlet said:


> I presume 'blocking' is American for 'pressing'?
> I only ever press seams (using a steam iron) and everything looks fine to me. I really hate sewing up, though. I did get one of those sewing up gadgets with my Bond knitting machine many years ago but it's completely useless!


Blocking isn't quite the same as pressing. I googled: blocking versus pressing knits, and got this: http://www.google.ca/search?q=blocking+versus+pressing+knits&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&oq=blocking+versus+pressing+knits&aqs=chrome..69i57.17015j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


I resemble this remark!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Does ANYONE like blocking??????


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lucky me! One of the newer members of out little knitting group LOVES to weave in loose ends and has about finished all of mine. I just have to find the remaining projects for her to finish them.


Oh Jessica -Jean - you struck gold with your new BFF!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Blocking isn't quite the same as pressing. I googled: blocking versus pressing knits, and got this: http://www.google.ca/search?q=blocking+versus+pressing+knits&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&oq=blocking+versus+pressing+knits&aqs=chrome..69i57.17015j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


Thanks! I've managed without for over 60 years and definitely won't be doing it any time soon!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I would SO trade socks for blocking. I LOVE MAKING SOCKS! That would be heaven!


Now, if we were close together geographically I would definitely trade socks for blocking. DH would love a new pair and I so don't enjoy them! And I really don't mind blocking...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I hate blocking too but *always* do it when required.
I don't like finishing in general. It seems to be a common dislike. My pet hate is attaching button bands and sewing on buttons. A garment can lie for months just waiting for the buttons to be sewn on. Even just *one* button  :lol:


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Er no. Pressing is using a wet cloth and ironing the item to be pressed by placing it under the wet cloth. (Or I suppose a steam iron but that could risk spoiling the wool or yarn) Blocking is to soak the knitted item in warm water perhaps with some soap flakes, although I rarely use soap flakes, squeezing it out in a towel and then stretching it to the exact measured shape to dry. This is why you need a board to place it on and pins or blocking wires to hold it in place whilst it dries.

Let me tell you from bitter experience blocking is the best method.



owlet said:


> I presume 'blocking' is American for 'pressing'?
> I only ever press seams (using a steam iron) and everything looks fine to me. I really hate sewing up, though. I did get one of those sewing up gadgets with my Bond knitting machine many years ago but it's completely useless!


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Why block? My mum taught me that all that is needed is an ironing board, a damp tea towel and a cool iron. Then carefully iron the finished and stitched garment under the damp tea towel. Works a treat and doesn't take up too much time or space.

Sometimes she would do the above on the separate pieces of a garment before stitching it together, but not very often.

The above method works just as well with shawls and blankets.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I bought those foam mats that join together like a puzzle and do my blocking on those. I used to use the bed too, but I found these are better for my small space. I pin the item on the mat, and then stand it up beside a wall for it to dry. Then the mats store behind the chesterfield when they are not in use.
> 
> I agree with Mireillebc when she says she see pictures of items that would be so much nice if they were blocked. I have looked at some and that is my first thought - it's lovely, but it would be beautiful if it had been blocked.


Thats a great idea!!!! I have no space to block a large item. I am makkng a long curtain for my daughter in crochet thread. It is going to have to be blocked when done. I never thought of standing it up right against a wall. I have never blocked before. So this will be a new adventure for me.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

If it needs blocking I use the iron, I only use wool or cotton so it works. Out well. Sewing together is also a chore.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I don't mind the blocking, it is the floor space it takes up while drying!


Loved the idea someone posted earlier of using those interlocking foam blocks and then leaning them against the wall to dry. I plan to try this as I have cats and know there is not place in the house they wouldn't consider a potential ideal cat bed.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, AuntKnitty, maybe this is worth a try:

How about a vertical blocking board? That's right, VERTICAL, as in standing upright, you know? I have this perfectly blank wall in my home to which I sometimes turn (or run into) for inspiration and at 4:45 a.m. this morning just after posting to you and hitting the feathers, I had this idea and. . . well, I just might mount my own blocking mats on it and. . . get the picture? (forget the punny part, I'm going straight back to bed after posting this).

I notice y'all are on page 6 or 7 or somewhere in that neighborhood. I'm really too tired for precision just now, so I'll leave the whole thing in all y'all's capable hands for the rest of the day. This chick is hammered. Nitey-nite.

Edit: BTW, you still here? 'mornin' to ya.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Have never blocked. Have steamed. I stew about real blocking all the time but have very little space. Leaning the blocks against the wall sounds like an answer but is it really doable?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Send the knitted item to the dry cleaners - it will come back blocked. My LYS just steams it. Never blocked in my life but I have been around the block.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


Oh, me too! I know my DH gets frustrated with me for not dusting, vacuuming, etc. At least I get the laundry done!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

littlebaba said:


> I hate wave in loose ends


Agreed! I don't know why I procrastinate weaving in the ends, but I just do!


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Just at the right time, my dear ladies! I was sitting here next to a bed blanketed in items to be blocked, and of course, thought I was the only "draggin my heels" knitter around. Now I can think of myself as a Normal Knitter. Thank you, as always.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> Well someone made a mistake because they left your "funny bone" :-o :shock: :lol:


You are too, too kind! And as zany as I am. 
Yup, instant friends. And thank you for your kind words in another thread. Will send a PM when I can get my heart started; or is it that I misplaced a few microchips? They were here a minute ago. . .


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> Does ANYONE like blocking??????


Yup, guilty as hell.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

messes (to me) are just 'discovery piles'

I'm supposed to be cleaning the family room today. This is my motto, too.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


Same here. I have so much housework / chores that need to be done. But I knit or read KP instead!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> I've never, in my life, blocked a knitted project... *blush*
> But than I don't use wool either...
> I've done a lot of ironing / steaming knitted projects - even if it's not said to be a good idea (usually works just fine) - I never had room to block, so...
> 
> ...


Hi!
I've only blocked one thing... the lace garter for my wedding. I made it out of merino wool & blocking made a difference, but I blocked it on my ironing board (the advantage of a small project). I've only ever steam-blocked everything else which needed it. 
As for ironing... oh boy. In our house, the ironing pile grows & grows & grows until it becomes large enough to either develop sentience or collapse beyond its Schwarzschild radius. Either way, it's not good. My husband & I will switch off ironing & we have so far managed to stop the pile before it either starts wreaking havoc in the streets of Tokyo or else starts having a major gravitational effect on its surroundings...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I've never yet blocked anything - back when I was making so many sweaters, didn't know about it. But I have an acrylic stole that needs to be blocked - really blocked. I've been dreading the blocking so much I've been procrastinating over a week binding off the edge!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Otherwise, I enjoy the knitting and use the item without ever even considering blocking it. After all, *I* am not flat, so why should my scarves/shawls/hats/afghans/etc. be flat?


 :thumbup:

Ditto with socks! I don't understand blocking socks! Sure, I might iron knit items such as hats & scarves which I don't normally iron, but *only* if they're gifts!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Reetz said:


> I also have a growing list of items that need blocking! :-( Will trade for wine!


HAHA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

it wasnt the first time i had wet blocked something... but it was the first time i understood it.... i had ordered a cone of cashmere form colourmart for a commision sweater ... when it arrived the yarn on the cone looked like limp cotton yuck.... i could not believe this could be "cashmere"... but i swatched and followed their scary instructions for blocking ... soak in boiling hot water and detergent for a long time... it sounded insane...
but out came this gorgeous (i mean gorgeous) evenly stitched and halo'd piece of loveliness... now i just love soaking yarn to see what comes out.... and the boiling hot water and lots of time is part of the magic i think...
sadly i still loathe the squeezing out and shaping and measuring and pinning and wiring etc etc lol


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I *hate* blocking! Not what it does, but actually *doing* it. I have everything necessary for blocking and it never used to bother me. I had a guest room with a double bed. I'd just strip the bed and pin out on a sheet that I'd marked in 1" squares just for that purpose. But then I downsized.
> 
> I can't even tell you how many things I have ready to block. I'm not sure that I want to know. Mostly shawls, a scarf or two and all for me. Gah. I'd love to find someone who loves to block and trade work for work...oh, would my knitting life be easier!
> 
> Who's next?


I like blocking for the end results.....I can show off the lace work! When I started blocking it was on top of a bed, now I use the dining room table! When the table is nit long enough I use a poster board or cardboard box flattened! PM me if you want me to block them for you......nc....just postage to return items!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll tell you a secret that all kpers will shout at me,I've never ever ever blocked anything in my life and I don't intend to start and my things still look lovely.now everyone stop shouting at me,


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like space is more the problem than hate of blocking. I use my dining table and if I need a larger surface will put a piece of plywood on the table and then can block large items. Long scarves are my usual need for large blocking surfaces and with the 2x2 foam blocks can spread them out over the ends of the table giving me almost 8LF to work with. 

Plywood can be gotten in 1/4" thicknesses which are very light weight and not expensive. Luan is a very smooth surface material to use for this. That will give you a 4' x 8' surface.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

GrannyGoode said:


> OK, AuntKnitty, maybe this is worth a try: How about a vertical blocking board? That's right, VERTICAL, as in standing upright, you know?


Not a blank wall in this house to lean a thing up on, otherwise, it's a great idea!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> messes (to me) are just 'discovery piles'


That made me snort and giggle!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Not a blank wall in this house to lean a thing up on, otherwise, it's a great idea!


pull the couch away from the wall enough to get the blocking board behind it


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


I think we could all "fess" up to this one. Mine would be the "one last row" or "let me finish this row" while the dogs cross their legs because they have to go! :lol:


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

One of our LYS does blocking for a fee ($15 or so). Perhaps that is an option. I don't mind blocking -- I love to see the result, but I resent the time away from knitting.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> pull the couch away from the wall enough to get the blocking board behind it


If I do that, than I'm blocking doors. This is an oddly arranged house.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't borther have a glass of wine instead life is far to short to block.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I too hate blocking, and have quite a few to do. We just downsized and finding it hard to find a place. Wish I knew someone who liked to do it.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Blocking is right up there with ironing....simply don't do it.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

MoMo said:


> I would trade blocking for socks....
> I HATE sock making andyet love the look and feel of them...
> 
> Blocking with wires and pins, on a bed, undusturbed, is like getting the laundry completely finished, folded, ironed and put away, all in the same day..JOB DONE!!! LOL!!
> ...


You might have a new career there. You have at least set your payment plan. Lol!


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

You aren't the only one. I crocheted 300 snowflakes one year and had to block every blasted single one. Never again.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

AuntKnitty, it sounds as if you have quite a lot going on right now. Possibly more than blocking is bothering you. Downsizing is an AWFUL job. I know from personal experience. I was in a position where I lived in a three story house with a full basement, then had to make the change to my current one bedroom condominium. I am on the verge of getting everything under control, but I am not there yet. 

In my life, the downsizing accompanied a life change that was not entirely welcome, so I had that emotional issue to deal with as well.

Anyway, long story short, I think I will be EXTREMELY happy once I have actually completed the downsize. (That means, for one thing, the huge garbage bags full of treasures have been sorted and carried to some suitable place OUTSIDE the condo where they will get good use. 

It is interesting to me how much I was accustomed to that can easily live without. 

I have found hidden beauties in a smaller space though. Lower electricity bills, water bills, etc. In my own case, the common yard of the condominiums are beautiful and someone else does the yard work. I am loving it!

I am full of empathy for you in your situation. It is unsettling to realize that you don't have even one wall that is large enough and unoccupied so that you can put a blocking board on it - much less =the lack of horizontal space that would do.

Who knows?, you might be the one to invent the "next best thing" for blocking in small spaces! I will watch for it.

I have been doing so much unpacking and giving away of things that my complaint is that I haven't had time to use for knitting. If I start much knitting, I feel guilty for not finishing with the settling in of the downsizing. I know that I will have a more peaceful setting for my knitting if I make my living quarters attractive. I am doing a little in the way of baby soakers, but that is all at the moment.

I am proud of you.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I find that when I do sweaters its so simple to do dont/rarely use pins or the like to do it really. usually use the top of my dryer with a layer of towels and just lay it out a bit wetter than normal and smooth out the pieces and they seem to work well heat of dryer drys it slowly I just done have a larger space to block on and usually do it before I sew things together make the crocheting or sewing of it go much easier just use my hand to smooth it out and may do it several times and I turn the piece over once or twice when I do it usually have done other wash so dryer top is slightly warm also have a layer of big beach towels that work well for that also .


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Regarding blocking socks, I understand that many night consider it to be extra work, but I find it so EASY. I am fortunate enough to have two sets of the sock "blockers" or "shapers". They have diffent names in different places, I think. Whatever they are called, they are shaped like socks themselves and are most often made of wire or plastic and have a hanging loop on them. They are available in several sizes to accommodate differing size socks. I have two pairs of "mediums".I find it so easy to just take the socks out of the wash and slip them onto the shapers to dry. It is so easy that I even do my machine made socks on them now. Saves electricity and they come out looking beautiful every time. They seem to last longer too.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

me too !! join the club / better to knit than suffer in vain


Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i have never blocked anything in the manner that is described on this forum / but when i was knitting garments for sale i knitted parts separately. like i would knit the fronts and the back of a vest / before seaming them with crochet i would hang the parts / clipped to a hanger / let them swing in the fresh air until i was ready to put them together / this is known as Improvaho blocking (smile)


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

I've only recently learnt about blocking - it's a bit of a chore though (not my favourite task) ... but at least it makes my knitting look more regular.
Weaving in ends on the other hand is something to be avoided at all cost - I usually go as far as designing the piece to minimize the ends to weave in. (Which is strange, considering that it takes less than 2 minutes per end ...)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Klockie said:


> Leaning the blocks against the wall sounds like an answer but is it really doable?


I wonder about vertical blocking. I suppose it _might_ work for a gossamer-thin lacy shawl that has next-to-no mass anyway. But I'd be afraid to do anything heavier that way; gravity would have its say and my knit would be distorted. Of course, if its sleeves were too short for my long arms, that might be an advantage! 



Beve said:


> Oh, me too! I know my DH gets frustrated with me for not dusting, vacuuming, etc. At least I get the laundry done!


I have all the necessary tools for performing household cleaning. I have an ironing board, a dry iron, and a steam iron - both in fine working condition even after 40-some years. Why wouldn't they be? I can't remember the last time I used either one. It may have been when I made the dress my 8-year-old daughter had to wear when she was the flower-girl at my sister's wedding ... in 1983.

When we met, my husband's wardrobe had many shirts. All white and all cotton. He used to take them to the dry-cleaner's. 
When we set up housekeeping, I washed them, and put them aside for when I had time for ironing. ... After a while, he was running out of clean shirts, so we went shopping for poly-cotton blend shirts. The cotton shirts were finally all in a large black garbage bag in the bottom of the closet. When we moved, it didn't.

He doesn't iron, do laundry, sweep, dust, wash windows, shovel much snow, etc. He _does_ complain about the fact that I seem to have time to play on KP and to knit.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Jessica-Jean - you've got my husband!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

My waiting to be blocked pile is forming a stash of its own. The pile is so high it may fall over any day. I think it will travel to Maine with me next week where I have more room to block. Not taking any bets on whether that leads to actual blocking. I hate to weave in the ends too. If someone set up a business blocking for other knitters and weaving in their ends I bet they could make a fortune.
Ellie


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lucky me! One of the newer members of out little knitting group LOVES to weave in loose ends and has about finished all of mine. I just have to find the remaining projects for her to finish them.


Aren't you lucky to have found her! I find weaving in ends a bother. I don't actually hate it, it's just kind of a pain in the butt. :roll:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> I only every block if I have to....and I don't mind weaving in my loose ends.....but I always have a mountain of ironing...in fact when I was having a sort out the other week I reduced the mountain by putting the stuff I have not used for 5 years in a bag for the charity shop.....now I just have to get the bag from the hall to the shop, before I start raking through it!!!!


Somehow I have managed to buy only clothes that do not need ironing. Most of my tops are knit and I wash them in the washer and put them in the dryer on low for 10 min and then hang them up. They iron themselves. As for bottoms, all I wear is blue jeans and leggings. Of course, I am lucky enough to be retired, so I don't have to wear fancy clothes. But remembering back to when I was working, i didn't iron then, either. I just don't buy anything that is going to need ironing because I know I won't do it and I'll never get to wear that item again.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Abi Like you I have never blocked anything at all and I have been knitting for 46 years ! My work has always looked ok


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

JJ @ you are so lucky.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I've never, in my life, blocked a knitted project... *blush*
> But than I don't use wool either...
> I've done a lot of ironing / steaming knitted projects - even if it's not said to be a good idea (usually works just fine) - I never had room to block, so...
> 
> ...


I only block if I absolutely have to. I find it to be a tedious job. I never iron. I hang the shirts right from the dryer and fold the rest. All done and ready to be put away. I can't even tell you the last time I ironed anything. It was that long ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aljellie said:


> ... If someone set up a business blocking for other knitters and weaving in their ends, I bet they could make a fortune.
> Ellie


Fortune? Perhaps.
Once upon a year - late 90s at least - there was a small yarn shop in a tony area of Long Island just outside the New York city limits. Part of the services offered was the finishing of doting grandmother's little duds for the grand-kids. The whole shop was a charity project; all income went to a local charity.
I was appalled that the knitters wouldn't either finish their own projects or make patterns that had minimal sewing up to do. (I was still working, still had a mortgage and car payments, and still had kids in school. Just keeping myself yarn-supplied was difficult.) I guess the shop didn't do all that well, because I can't find any trace of it anymore.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> I agree with mireillebec, blocking just makes things more beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

People still iron?


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I do, sometimes, for linen or cotton clothes and I want to look "classy". LOL.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> People still iron?


My mum used to iron knickers, socks, bras, towels, teatowels and sheets and thought I was a complete slut for not doing the same!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

owlet said:


> My mum used to iron knickers, socks, bras, towels, teatowels and sheets and thought I was a complete slut for not doing the same!


When I was 17, I lived with a family as a mother's helper. I was instructed to iron EVERYTHING, _even_ the baby's rubber pants!! I followed directions only when the mom was actually within view. I swiftly learned to grab things (especially those damned rubber pants!) out of the dryer as soon as they were dry - even if it meant they were too hot to handle comfortably - and smooth and fold immediately. I was _good_ at it; she never caught on that diapers, underclothes, shirts, etc. weren't actually passing between hot iron and ironing board anymore. :twisted: 
I believe that experience may have given birth to my aversion to ironing. I know how, but I just don't do it. If I had fabric curtains, _perhaps_ I might iron them once a year, but I got plastic vertical blinds put in when we bought this place. No ironing.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

owlet said:


> My mum used to iron knickers, socks, bras, towels, teatowels and sheets and thought I was a complete slut for not doing the same!


What??? 
I would never iron any of those items, and my husband claims that I love ironing! (I don't. It's just another big chore). The only one of those items which might actually need it would be sheets... and if I find my sheets needing to be ironed, I make a note of which type/thread count they are (usually the higher the thread count or the lower the thread count, the more likely it needs to be ironed. That sounds weird, but what I mean is: stay between 250 & 350 for thread count & you're OK). I get rid of those sheets & never buy that type ever again. 
How in the world do you iron a bra, anyway?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> What???
> I would never iron any of those items, and my husband claims that I love ironing! (I don't. It's just another big chore). The only one of those items which might actually need it would be sheets... and if I find my sheets needing to be ironed, I make a note of which type/thread count they are (usually the higher the thread count or the lower the thread count, the more likely it needs to be ironed. That sounds weird, but what I mean is: stay between 250 & 350 for thread count & you're OK). I get rid of those sheets & never buy that type ever again.
> How in the world do you iron a bra, anyway?


I'm happy to say it remains a mystery to me.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

iron sheets? why bother. I love my Brunswick fleece sheets -


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> iron sheets? why bother. I love my Brunswick fleece sheets -


Fleece makes a wonderful sheet!!!!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Dodi2056 said:


> My confession is that I hate to stop knitting, crocheting, cross stitching, weaving, etc. etc. etc. to have to do housework! There are frequently dishes in the sink, an unmade bed, and other assorted mundane tasks left undone because I am busy (and that includes the blocking and finishing of knitting garments). LOL.


I'm the opposite, I find it impossible to relax and concentrate on knitting or anything else until everything is nice and tidy. What you could do is knit one row, do part of the task...


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I love this thread!!! Aren't we all different? I can block if motivated, knit socks if the yarn is fun... but the trade for wine is most interesting! Love KP -- it doesn't get better!!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There _is too_ a knitting group!! Drop on by any Sunday!!


You are so very lucky! Your group sounds absolutely like heaven to me. I would be happy to just meet ONE person that knits in my town to get together with.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> You are so very lucky! Your group sounds absolutely like heaven to me. I would be happy to just meet ONE person that knits in my town to get together with.


Has your town got any public bulletin boards? Church bulletin boards - even if it's not your particular flavour of church? Is there a Craig's List?

It can't hurt to reach out and see who might show up. Do NOT invite strangers home! Meet at a neutral public area. Coffee shop, food court, even in a park. Even small towns must have _some_ public areas.

I bet you'll be surprised by the response. I wasn't even looking for a knitting group; I was just perusing what might be free on Craig's List and found it.

For decades, I bought yarn and noticed that others bought yarn, but never tried to 'connect' with anyone. Then I got online, learned that such things as knitting guilds exist, inquired and found the one in Montreal, and joined. It didn't take me long though to decide that a group that meets ten times a year, but not in summer( :?: ), charges dues, has written agendas and reading of the minutes of the previous meeting, etc. was not all that interesting. I had my fill of such doings at work!

When I discovered the group through Craig's List, I also discovered that some of the members I had already met at the knitting guild! They'd also dropped it for the same reasons.

There *are* other knitters 'out there', but they won't come knocking at your door. You have to put out feelers to find them.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I posted wanting to join an informal group in my home town here on KP.
I got a response from someone close by, and she introduced me to a group of learners and experienced teacher that meet once a week for 2 hours. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I posted wanting to join an informal group in my home town here on KP.
> I got a response from someone close by, and she introduced me to a group of learners and experienced teacher that meet once a week for 2 hours. I LOVE IT!


I hadn't even thought of posting on KP! Good idea!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I hadn't even thought of posting on KP! Good idea!


Putting your city/state in the title works best.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I just had a strange blocking experience. I knitted a baby blanket which took exactly two skeins of some beautiful yarn I bought last fall from a vendor at the Rhinebeck wool festival. This morning when I checked to see if it was completely dry to send to the new mother, I could suddenly see that the two skeins were very different. One is a thinner yarn (though they have the same label). I never noticed this at all before blocking!! For once I wish I hadn't blocked!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I've never, in my life, blocked a knitted project... *blush*
> But than I don't use wool either...
> I've done a lot of ironing / steaming knitted projects - even if it's not said to be a good idea (usually works just fine) - I never had room to block, so...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I've never, in my life, blocked a knitted project... *blush*
> But than I don't use wool either...
> I've done a lot of ironing / steaming knitted projects - even if it's not said to be a good idea (usually works just fine) - I never had room to block, so...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Once upon a time, my mother asked me to knit her a be-cabled cardigan.
> 
> I knit a cardigan with a dozen different cable patterns all over it.
> I bought the matching buttons.
> ...


Wonderful. And she was ecstatic. I would be.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I just had a strange blocking experience. I knitted a baby blanket which took exactly two skeins of some beautiful yarn I bought last fall from a vendor at the Rhinebeck wool festival. This morning when I checked to see if it was completely dry to send to the new mother, I could suddenly see that the two skeins were very different. One is a thinner yarn (though they have the same label). I never noticed this at all before blocking!! For once I wish I hadn't blocked!


Not to worry! Give it anyway. It'll be warm and probably never be blocked again. I know that I never bothered with any special care for fabrics when my kids were babies; _they_ were the center of my 'special care'. Who am I kidding?! They were the center of my universe!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

dotdot said:


> me too !! join the club / better to knit than suffer in vain


Ditto. Most things wait for knitting.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting that you have such aversion for blocking. I have never used wires but pins all the time.I do not have spare room for craft or blocking. I roll out one of my yoga mats and just pin the project to it. It takes no time and its done. We all have some part of the knitting or needlework which we do not enjoy as much. Mine is waving ends. I used to just make a knot and cut it...(blush) But I talked myself to finish it in a right way.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Lately, I have been using the Russian join. It takes a little work, but I find that I like it. I don't have to weave anything in, only trim the little tails. Thanks to the KP'ers; I learned how. 

As for blocking, I've never learned how or done it. It might relate to steaming the puffy paint on the bottoms of the house shoes for skids; that I have to be in the right mood to do. Usually, I have a pile of a dozen pairs or more to do then I do it in groups of five pairs as I hang them up on a clothes line where the glass doors used to be that opened on to the closed in porch. My DH keeps all of his tools in there.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I had not blocked anything until recently when I blocked a window-pane pattern wash cloth I knitted. All I did was lay it on the clean kitchen counter and spray it with water until it was wet enough to "stick" to the smooth counter, and I just arranged it with my hands till the lines were all straight. Then I just let it dry and it came out so nice! So, I think I will like blocking; I will probably block pieces of sweaters before I put them together. The only thing I don't like is waiting for the items to dry to see the results - I'm impatient! :wink:

P.S. I ended up using the wash cloth as a decorative item instead of as a real wash cloth. I don't think it would be worth it to block a real wash cloth every time I used it! :lol:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

owlet said:


> I'm happy to say it remains a mystery to me.


Good... then I don't feel so bad to be among women who don't iron bras... and don't know how to.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in with the majority here. I hate weaving in ends and blocking big time. I am thinking about getting a plastic sock blocker from Knitpicks, (I would prefer wood I think), but only because it would dry socks quicker and more efficiently than counter top/towel methods. Other than that, I usually don't block a lot of stuff yet. I should......but......??


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> I'm the opposite, I find it impossible to relax and concentrate on knitting or anything else until everything is nice and tidy. What you could do is knit one row, do part of the task...


If it did that (knit one row and do a task), I would be jumping up every 15 seconds; I machine knit. LOL


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Love to weave loose ends. Now, selecting buttons........I usually have a suitcase full of ?finished? stuff to take north to my sister who chooses the buttons. Just my peccadillo.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I knit socks two at a time toe up. I love doing the foot part, and absolutely hate knitting up the cuffs. I don't mind sewing up, hiding threads or blocking, but the dreaded sock cuffs really get me down.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Would just like to get something done to block!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Good... then I don't feel so bad to be among women who don't iron bras... and don't know how to.


Why in the world would you iron a bra? No one is going to see it. I think someone would just have to be a glutton for punishment if they took time to do it. Who really enjoys ironing anyway?? 'Over the shoulder bolder holders' are just going to get wrinkled anyway. LOL


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

When I was just 11 years old a friend of my parents taught me to iron. I loved it. The delicious smell of warm cloth, the pleasure in seeing a heap of crumpled linens turn into a neat pile. Still enjoy it. Don't like ironing sheets, at least I didn't until I bought a rotary ironer. Now even sheets are a pleasure.... that delicious warm smell and satisfying pile of clean and tidy bedlinen. 

So if you think I'm sad - tough. I enjoy ironing.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

kwright said:


> Why in the world would you iron a bra? No one is going to see it. I think someone would just have to be a glutton for punishment if they took time to do it. Who really enjoys ironing anyway?? 'Over the shoulder bolder holders' are just going to get wrinkled anyway. LOL


I don't know why anyone would iron a bra! Most of mine have a bit of padding so it'd be dumb to iron them anyway (I have a thing about not wanting my nipples to show. A friend of mine says, "But nipples are in right now!" Sadly, I think she's right). 
I don't enjoy ironing. I do agree with the person who said she likes the smell & the transformation of wrinkled laundry into wrinkle-free laundry, but I'd definitely prefer it if the ironing was done by brownies. Mind you, my husband does iron sometimes... and he *has* said he's "like a brownie, one of the fairy creatures that clean your house, except fat, tall, & destructive".  So, he'll clean your house... and probably burn it down in the process...


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

All this is reminding me of my grandmother ... She used to iron my grandfather's socks in the morning so they would be warm when he put them on ...


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lucky me! One of the newer members of out little knitting group LOVES to weave in loose ends and has about finished all of mine. I just have to find the remaining projects for her to finish them.


Her name and address please. I really don't mind doing it, its that there are so many and a little help would come in handy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

